# What are these little flaps?



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

What are the little flap things that are on these binding posts at CSS?

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=GBP


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's where you connect the speaker wire.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> That's where you connect the speaker wire.


Ahhh..yes. Ha ha, should have known that.


----------

